# Garden Fence - How High?



## Swamper (Apr 12, 2004)

Hope this is the right forum...could be under whitetail habitat, but it does not fit that intent either. I'll be putting up an electric fence around the garden...plenty of deer around the place, so it will be a battle. How high to I need to get the top wire? I've read 8', but if that's the case, it's tough to find 10' fence posts. Any help would be much appreciated.

Swamper


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I would think that six feet would be plenty.

John


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

In our mostly Pakistani neighborhood, we have 10-12foot high fences.

Just sayin.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I just took a look at the Tractor Supply web site. If you did want to go higher than six feet, they do carry eight and ten foot T-posts. I don't know if that is eight foot high after it's installed or eight foot total length. But one of those might work. 

John


----------



## Treehopper (Aug 18, 2007)

you also might want to investigate electric fencer power-you'll need the highest rating to register with the hollow body hair on a deer...


----------



## icecathound (Feb 16, 2006)

ive got 8 foot woven wire around my garden and some still get in from time to time


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

I used 3 strands of fishing line. . highest was 5 ft. . . deer would tough it and could not see it. .Lots of tracks around the outside of the garden for a while then they just gave up. . worked like a charm


----------



## Swamper (Apr 12, 2004)

Thanks for the input and ideas. I really appreciate it!

Swamper


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

Both of my neighbors have 8 foot electrics, they seem to work but every once in a while they will still get raided. Not very often, but it happens.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

If you use wood posts and need to go higher because deer are jumping your fence a short piece of 1"x2" or 2"x4" can be nailed to the posts to extend the height two to three feet. Been there...done that! 

Oh yes, don't forget to close the gate after working in the garden. A 10' fence will serve little purpose if there is an opening in it. Deer seem to find an open gate right away. Been there....done that too! FM


----------



## DIY4life11 (May 6, 2011)

I used wood post around the edges or mine that were 8 feet tall. I like another poster wanted something easy to work with that would extend higher than the 4 foot picket fence all around it. Instead of fishing wire, I used weedeater string. It is strong, and easy to use. No problems since I used it, however, it has gotten broken a few times!


----------



## Waxdart (Sep 1, 2007)

Ordered mine from here, 7.5ft.


http://www.bennersgardens.com/prod-fence-kits.asp


----------



## SA ULTRA MAG (Nov 7, 2001)

I heard about this fence a couple months ago on http://www.growingdeer.tv/#ep/77 with Dr. Grant Woods.

http://www.gallagherusa.com/

Gallagher food plot fence is a two stage multi-wire fence that creates a depth perception problem for deer. As research shows deer can either jump high or far and the configuration of our fence deters them.

According to this you don't need high fences.
Hope this helps.


----------

